# New feature: Aussie Stock Forums Chatroom



## Joe Blow (21 July 2004)

I have added a live chatroom to Aussie Stock Forums!

You enter chat by simply clicking the "Join Chat" link in the new chatroom panel towards the bottom of the main index page.

The chat opens up in a separate window so you can continue browsing the forums at your leisure.


----------



## positivecashflow (21 July 2004)

Great idea to add a chatroom Joe.  

Cheers,

J.


----------



## positivecashflow (21 July 2004)

Just keep getting this error everytime I click the link:


----------



## Joe Blow (21 July 2004)

> Just keep getting this error everytime I click the link:




Hmmmmm... yeah, there seems to be a problem.

Thanks for pointing that out PCF!

Will get onto it tonight and hopefully have it fixed by tomorrow.


----------



## Jett_Star (21 July 2004)

Excellent... I am ready when you are!


----------



## Joe Blow (21 July 2004)

Chat is now FIXED!

Let me know if there are any more problems!


----------

